# Stolen B-2 in Florida



## Chris152 (Mar 21, 2008)

Someone stole my Breitling B2 SN, 484104 out of my house in Pinellas Park, Fl. DAMMIT! Any other advice on where to report will be apprieciated.


----------



## Broker (Feb 14, 2006)

Local authorities and start shopping the pawn shops. They may have a system for reporting also. Hope you get that beauty back.

Todd


----------



## PRVT.I (Feb 18, 2008)

Make sure the local cops, i.e., the agency you filed the report with, put the serial # on NCIC.
Other things you might consider: make a flyer and distribute widely; put ad in local paper, offer reward. I wish I could be more positive, but it is unlikely you'll get it back (IMHO; 20 yr PD vet; PI now) unless you find it fast. Was it the only thing taken, or was it one item of many? If it was the only thing taken, think who knew it was there. Friend of family member perhaps? Service/repair workers? Covered under homeowners policy? Just my $.02; good luck!


----------



## doohic722 (Jun 7, 2008)

Im in Orlando FL had a watch stolen. The police are only going to be good for a police report. I just called yesterday. The pawn shops (if doing things lagit) have to put all of there buys in a system/database. I asked the police if I could get in contact with someone that could search the DB for my watch and the police would not offer me any help. SO.. idk what good the DB is... and I dont know who can access it...

Here in orlando there are about 50 pawn shops or more on my list to call, but as soon as you mention that its stolen they dont want to talk to you anymore. So basically if/when you start calling shops just describe the type of watch you are looking to buy. If they have one that matches the description, have them hold it, go look at it in person.. Im not sure what you could do after that.. probably have to call the police and attempt to get someone to help you go recover it.. idk.. good luck with the police.. hopefully you know someone.


----------

